# NLS good price @ Frank's Aquarium



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

5lb bucket of NLS fish food for $60 tax incl.

call to make sure he has the buckets in stock.

http://franksaquarium.ca/


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Ther-A or ?


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

that was for the cichlid formula, i ordered the theraA but did not get it yet, i'll update the price once i get it.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I walked in and talked to Frank, he said he is selling his store and will not be ordering any drygoods in anymore. He is selling whatever that is in his inventory and that's it. 

Unless the deal doesn't go through then he might start to order in again.

*and no, he doesn't have any NLS pails*


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry to make you go there for nothing... but i did pick 1 up last week


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Marowana said:


> sorry to make you go there for nothing... but i did pick 1 up last week


no worries, was just in the area killing time


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Awww, that's too bad. I always enjoyed going to Frank's store. Sorry to hear he is selling it...


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Norman said:


> Awww, that's too bad. I always enjoyed going to Frank's store. Sorry to hear he is selling it...


Same... 
I found he was the cheapest in all of the GTA


----------



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> Same...
> I found he was the cheapest in all of the GTA


I am in need of cash, just to liquidize the stocks



no more bucket left, but we have large to small bottle of NLS

stop by and have a look


----------

